# Carrier residential HVAC defrost cycle issue with off/on pattern



## eisenhard (Jan 4, 2022)

Has anyone run into a situation where a unit seems to be trying to go into a defrost cycle but can't get there?

Check this out: Video

I am not a HVAC pro. Just looking for any thoughts on this to point my company in the right direction before my unit goes out of warranty.

Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

